
PHP 7 word count benchmark - clemlais
http://juditacs.github.io/2016/03/19/wordcount2.html?hello
======
meritt
The algorithms differ considerably across language and the PHP one is
particularly inefficient. The algorithms must be held constant in order for
this "benchmark" to be valid.

As of right now this is just a programming competition across a variety of
languages.

~~~
klodolph
I'm imagining an alternate version of the Wizard of Oz, where Dorothy clicks
her ruby keyboard and says, "All benchmarks are flawed. All benchmarks are
flawed. All benchmarks are flawed."

This is not an uncommon technique for comparing programming languages. We are
not just trying to compare the performance of different implementations, but
we are trying to compare the performance of different idiomatic programming
styles in different languages. The shootout does the same thing. And yes, the
shootout is also flawed.

------
NEDM64
Surprised by Python and Go results. They should have tested with PyPy too.

~~~
rurban
It's only testing the quality of hash tables and sort, not much else. siphash
beating FNV1 can only be explained with the table implementation

------
leeoniya
i wonder if you could do even better with PHP's SPL* functions like:

[http://php.net/manual/en/class.splfixedarray.php](http://php.net/manual/en/class.splfixedarray.php)

